# Commerical hood/Ansul system



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Will CFL's last under an ansul/commercial oven hood in vapor tight fixtures, or are there special lamps for this application?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*

Yeah. I see it all the time...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yeah. I see it all the time...


I agree with the esteemed Mr Cletis.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree with the esteemed Mr Cletis.


I also agree. I like the 5000's under hoods.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*this one*

I try to put one if these 30's in for those cases. They usually just fit in and put off a nice amount of light

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1595/FC30-FEIIS30W50.html


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The health department may have a problem a CFL over a cooking surface, even in a vapor tight enclosure. They can be very unreasonable when it comes to florescent bulbs due to mercury.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> The health department may have a problem a CFL over a cooking surface, even in a vapor tight enclosure. They can be very unreasonable when it comes to florescent bulbs due to mercury.


 
Only place I have seen an issue is in NYC and we would use 130v rough service unfrosted (clear) bulbs.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> The health department may have a problem a CFL over a cooking surface, even in a vapor tight enclosure. They can be very unreasonable when it comes to florescent bulbs due to mercury.


As long as they are enclosed it should be fine, we install fluorescent around food prep areas all the time.


----------

